# NSX Photoshoot



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

Did a photoshoot today, sorry I can only show you guys just a few pics of this car coz its up for submission for a magazine, but here's some that didn't quite make the cut.

the car is covered with vinyl, it is designed by art factory of japan, but the original color is orange.

here's one of my staff, the hentai warrior posing with the car









oh how cute, its waving









the side shot









everyone knows what the engine looks like so here's the trunk









and here's the interior shot









sorry guys these are the only pics i can show you until i figure out what im going to do wit it


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

oh my god  that car is absolutely GORGEOUS!

the finish on it is superb, great pics


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

it does look absolutly awsome but i think it would look even better with all the same wheels


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

What a great car. Any more info about this demo car? Graphics look very similar to the one we saw drifting at the Battle Magazine drift event in Tsukuba. And how come they went to the trouble of importing and Acura from the US?


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Looks great, am I right in saying the front and back wheels are different makes?


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

DCD said:


> What a great car. Any more info about this demo car? Graphics look very similar to the one we saw drifting at the Battle Magazine drift event in Tsukuba. And how come they went to the trouble of importing and Acura from the US?


its not really a demo car its own by someone as one of his daily driver, he shipped out an acura bcoz he wanted to. he's selling the car for 8,000,000 yen, he wants a real lambo. so that lets u know he's packing, he even let one of the staff from art factory to take it out for the photoshoot

the reason why it has different wheels bcoz we were going to put the racing hart all over but the front ones for some reason didnt fit and we were kinda running out of time coz the car is gonna get detailed somewhere else before it return to the owner. the engine is tuned by KSP engineering.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet NSX - looks very tough with that flat black finish.

Cya O


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Is this the car underneath that black vinyl?
http://www.nsxtreme.net/

It is one awesome car either colour.


----------



## Falcone (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks stunning! I think the matt black paint work really helps define the lines of the car.


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

Richie said:


> Is this the car underneath that black vinyl?
> http://www.nsxtreme.net/
> 
> It is one awesome car either colour.


yep thats the one without the vinyl. thats the original color of the car.


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

stunning. :O


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i thought it was a civic with a body kit-lol
looks nice.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

yUkz2daIZZO said:


> yep thats the one without the vinyl. thats the original color of the car.


Awesome car, awesome spec.


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

does Art Factory Japan have a web site or contact address at all? i tried searching google but found nothing.

the more i look at the car the more envious i get lol.


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

hmm try this link www.artfactory-inc.com 

the car is really beautiful and its not just the looks but its pretty darn quick. on every corner i have to rev high just to have my boost on all the time but the nsx just goes on with a step of the pedal, damn high powered n/a.


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

DCD said:


> What a great car. Any more info about this demo car? Graphics look very similar to the one we saw drifting at the Battle Magazine drift event in Tsukuba. And how come they went to the trouble of importing and Acura from the US?


art factory did do the vinyl on the nsx from tsukuba drift event. i just saw the pics on their site. hehehe. wasnt too sure at first.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I have good memory


----------

